

Is Google’s motto “Don’t be Evil” still reality? - vinnyglennon
https://www.yourinterest.com/blog/2015/07/22/google-dont-be-evil/

======
vilmosi
>>> When a company like Google states the fact that (according to an FT
article published on October 31st 2014) Larry Page stated: “We do benefit from
the fact that once we say we’re going to do it, people believe we can do it,
because we have the resources,” it is that business’ responsibility to live up
to that mission, especially when the impact of offering false promises can
have such a detrimental effect of our society.

What the hell did I just read? Seriously, what the hell?!

